# Topics > Related topics > Stores >  Smart Digital Store, Capgemini SE, consulting, technology, Paris, France

## Airicist

Developer - Capgemini SE

capgemini.com/service/the-smart-digital-store

----------


## Airicist

Capgemini's Smart Digital Store

Feb 26, 2020




> Brick-and-mortar stores are enjoying a resurgence as retailers discover that this might be the last place where they can still grab the full attention of today’s highly distracted consumer. With even online pure-plays now venturing into the brick-and-mortar world, revisiting the role, functions and capabilities of the physical store in this new era is overdue. Enter the Smart Digital Store.

----------


## Airicist

Store.AI - Sentient to the core

Mar 17, 2020




> Store.AI helps maximize sales per square foot, foster loyalty, and optimize staffing decisions. Store.AI focuses on outcomes and addresses market gaps by including all store sources in the analytics equation. And Store.AI integrates the latest Intel technologies for computer vision, artificial intelligence frameworks, and IoT edge devices.

----------


## Airicist

Capgemini's Smart Store guide

Mar 26, 2020




> Have you ever been in a situation where you hope to do a quick trip to the store and end up spending way more time than expected, surveying all the store aisles looking for that specific ingredient? With the Smart Store Guide, shoppers will not have to dread trips to the store, thinking they have to walk the entire store floor to complete their shopping list.

----------

